# ABN Question



## yvette31 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I need some help in regards to filling out an ABN.

For example in the items or services we write echocardiogram.

Reason: htn

Is this approipriate, or should we write not a covered diagnosis?

Thanks,
yvette


----------



## thompsonsyl (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi,

I just read over the ABN Form Instructions and it says to use "beneficiary friendly" language for the reason services wouldn't be covered.  I would state "not a covered diagnosis" versus writing in the actual code.

Also, below is a link for the info I found, as well as the updated ABN version.  I hope they are of help to you.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/BNI/02_ABNGABNL.asp#TopOfPage

Good Luck!


----------



## yvette31 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Abn*

Thank you for your help!

Yvette


----------

